# Has anyone tried any full throttle shift devices?



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I find these little gizmos interesting. Being able to shift with out lifting sounds like a good idea, especially for turbo cars. I was just wondering if anyone had any experence with them.
Thanks


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

What's the difference between this and just keeping the car floored while shifting?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *What's the difference between this and just keeping the car floored while shifting? *


This allows you to do that with out any chance of over-revving you engine and it keeps your syncros/tranny alive. If you shift with the car floored without one you are really beating up your tranny.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Oh...sounds like a pretty good device then...I'd probably try it if I had a 5 spd.


----------

